

Brightcove Granted Broad Patent For Online Video - gnubardt
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/02/brightcove-700-million-videos-patent/

======
michaelrlitt
Why would they issue such a broad patent? They've essentially patented video
content distribution. What are providers like YouTube, Vidyard, Vimeo, Ooyala,
23Video, etc. going to do?

Software patent law needs to give it's head a shake. This is going to cause
nothing but grief for the semi-competitive landscape.

------
mkr-hn
I'm doubtful that a 27,000 word patent can be accurately described in a three
paragraph blurb.

------
Maro
1 year ago they did 400,000 vids/month, now it's 700,0000,000 vids/month? Is
that a typo?

~~~
gnubardt
Yeah, they just posted a correction, it's up from 400 million/month.

------
3am
In all fairness, Brightcove was first on a lot of this stuff. Hard to believe
they're 7 years old, older than Youtube.

The content distribution model was what they did from the start, too.

(Former BCer)

~~~
3am
That was a low-class downvote....

